

Design Issues for Foreign Function Interfaces - mahmud
http://autocad.xarch.at/lisp/ffis.html

======
mahmud
These bewildering notes are the most extensive study that I know of on
foreign-language interfaces, or "native" interfaces: an encyclopedia of how
high-level languages have implemented C interfacing mechanisms to call
C/system libraries. Mostly Lisp-centric, but for good reason: Lisps have the
best runtime linking facilities for C libraries, and because the author is a
Lisper, but others can learn a lot from it.

